# Fun things to ask Alexa / The Echo



## Betsy the Quilter

We've been posting some of these in other threads, thought it would be fun to have them in one place!

*Beam Me Up*

*How much wood can a woodchuck chuck?*

*Who's your daddy?*

(Got these from a thread on Amazon)

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For Star Trek fans only:

Tea. Earl Grey. Hot.


(I didn't discover this one myself)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Claw!  I haven't tried that one yet...can't get the Echo away from hubby. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> For Star Trek fans only:
> 
> Tea. Earl Grey. Hot.
> 
> (I didn't discover this one myself)


I'm going to guess that there will be a clever answer to almost any question or comment that is a known television/movie sci-fi meme. After all, the thing was invented by a bunch of geeks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm going to guess that there will be a clever answer to almost any question or comment that is a known television/movie sci-fi meme. After all, the thing was invented by a bunch of geeks.


That's what I told hubby when it responded to *beam me up*. Though I didn't know the *Tea, Earl Grey, Hot* reference. Not enough of Trekkie, I guess.

It did know *What is the meaning of life?* however. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

About the earth...

*What does the earth weigh?* The answer takes 24 seconds, though she does give it in both pounds and kilograms. 

*When is the end of the world?* of *When will the world end*

*Is there a Santa?*

*Make me a sandwich.*

*What is the best tablet?* (Siri and Alexa differ on this, obviously.)

Borrowed some of these from a list of things to ask Siri. Some of the Siri questions worked (above), some didn't.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Note that we've gotten two different *Beam Me Up* responses.... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

What's the answer to the ultimate question of Life, the Universe, and Everything?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> What's the answer to the ultimate question of Life, the Universe, and Everything?


Yeah, I think it answered that right, too. Not being a big fan of Hitchhiker's Guide. I think I answered that last night based on something I read. Or you can just ask it *What is the meaning of life.*.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm going to guess that there will be a clever answer to almost any question or comment that is a known television/movie sci-fi meme. After all, the thing was invented by a bunch of geeks.


Well, they missed out on *Klaatu barada nikto.* I guess that is too old school.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've successfully listened to many podcasts on tunein, but can't access some on Echo for no visible reason. Also, listening to CNN via Echo seemingly ought to be possible, but Echo always announces that CNN content is unavailable, except for Anderson Cooper for some reason.


----------



## NogDog

Alexa, what is the airspeed velocity of a swallow?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NogDog said:


> Alexa, what is the airspeed velocity of a swallow?


Teehee! She knew that one!



The Hooded Claw said:


> I've successfully listened to many podcasts on tunein, but can't access some on Echo for no visible reason. Also, listening to CNN via Echo seemingly ought to be possible, but Echo always announces that CNN content is unavailable, except for Anderson Cooper for some reason.


I've gotten CNN on occasion....but not often.  Got it just now by saying *Alexa Play CNN Tunein*  Only about the third time I've gotten it.

You should definitely give feedback if you can't get it to work.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ask it what "inconceivable" means. And then tell it, "I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ask it what "inconceivable" means. And then tell it, "I do not think it means what you think it means."




You can't really have a conversation with it, you know. 

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm going to guess that there will be a clever answer to almost any question or comment that is a known television/movie sci-fi meme. After all, the thing was invented by a bunch of geeks.


Also, Amazon owns the Internet Movie Database (IMDb), an online provider of information related to movies, TV programs, and video games.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Where do you live?*


----------



## The Hooded Claw

NogDog said:


> Alexa, what is the airspeed velocity of a swallow?


Sure also has at least two good answers to *what is your favorite color?*


----------



## Ann in Arlington

What is your quest?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I asked Alexa last night *Best Picture Oscar 1973?* and she knew! (The Sting.) You can ask with or without the word Oscar. She'll do Best Picture, Best Actor and Actress but not Best Director. And if you ask "Who won the Best Actor Oscar in 1973" she'll honk at you. 

Ann: *What is your quest?*


Spoiler



To seek the Holy Grail.


 Is that supposed to be from something in particular?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I asked Alexa last night *Best Picture Oscar 1973?* and she knew! (The Sting.) You can ask with or without the word Oscar. She'll do Best Picture, Best Actor and Actress but not Best Director. And if you ask "Who won the Best Actor Oscar in 1973" she'll honk at you.
> 
> Ann: *What is your quest?*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> To seek the Holy Grail.
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be from something in particular?
> 
> Betsy


It's a Monty Python thing . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's a Monty Python thing . . . .


I thought maybe...though I didn't remember that specific line...and the Holy Grail isn't limited to Monty Python.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog

Not that I've seen the movie (okay, only a dozen times or more), but the quest is to _seek_ the Holy Grail, not _see_ it. 

PS: I tried asking Alexa if witches float, but she couldn't figure that one out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## readingril

So... my husband watches Beverly Hillbillies reruns every morning. Would Alexa be able to tell me whatever happened to the actor who played Jethro Bodine?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, not at this point.  I asked her "who is jethro bodine" and "who played jethro bodine."  but she didn't hear it right, according to the Bing Search cards in the Echo app.


----------



## readingril

Thanks for asking. Alexa needs IMDb info filed away in her mem'ry slots!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, IMDB is an Amazon company...I think part of the problem was she wasn't hearing the name properly--which might have been my pronunciation.


----------



## readingril

That's why I mentioned IMDb, knowing it's now an Amazon company. I've been using that site since its early days. 

Where does Echo get her info banks from?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, I've been using IMDB for ages.  I was kind of surprised to learn it had become part of the Amazon umbrella. 

Data is streamed from Amazon's cloud.  If Alexa doesn't know something, she'll send a Bing search to the app.  I think they're still building access.  Probably checking to see what people are asking.

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, not at this point. I asked her "who is jethro bodine" and "who played jethro bodine." but she didn't hear it right, according to the Bing Search cards in the Echo app.


I don't have an Echo to test, but maybe this would work?

"Alexa, Wikipedia: Jethro Bodine."

- or -

"Alexa, Wikipedia: Max Baer Jr."

It may not be able to correctly interpret the actor's last name, however, and think you mean _bear_.


----------



## intinst

DreamWeaver said:


> I don't have an Echo to test, but maybe this would work?
> 
> "Alexa, Wikipedia: Jethro Bodine."
> 
> - or -
> 
> "Alexa, Wikipedia: Max Baer Jr."
> 
> It may not be able to correctly interpret the actor's last name, however, and think you mean _bear_.


That worked, it brought up the info for Max Baer Jr.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> That worked, it brought up the info for Max Baer Jr.


Did it work for Jethro Bodine? The point for me was I didn't know the actor's name...

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did it work for Jethro Bodine? The point for me was I didn't know the actor's name...
> 
> Betsy


Yep, asked "Wikipedia, Jethro Bodine" and "she" answered with Max Baer's info, including best known for _The Beverly Hillbillies_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> Yep, asked "Wikipedia, Jethro Bodine" and "she" answered with Max Baer's info, including best known for _The Beverly Hillbillies_.


Hmmm....I'll try that. I've never had to specify Wikipedia before--just "Who is" and she would read from Wikipedia. Of course, she never got "Jethro Bodine" I must have an accent.


----------



## readingril

A household survey of the question 
"who played jethro bodine"

Siri (dd's phone) replied 
"Let me check my sources"
and up popped the cast list for the show

Google Search on my phone popped up Max Baer's name

and hubby said
"If you'd asked me I could've told you"


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I tried* Alexa Wikipedia Jethro Bodine* and got a snippet of Max Baer's Wikipedia entry as expected.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

NogDog said:


> Not that I've seen the movie (okay, only a dozen times or more), but the quest is to _seek_ the Holy Grail, not _see_ it.
> 
> PS: I tried asking Alexa if witches float, but she couldn't figure that one out.


What if you asked "What also floats in water?"


----------



## LaraAmber

If Echo answers "Define Interesting" with ""Oh God, Oh God, We're all going to die?"" I will love her to the end of my days.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

LaraAmber said:


> If Echo answers "Define Interesting" with ""Oh God, Oh God, We're all going to die?"" I will love her to the end of my days.


Sadly, Alexa tells me that the term interesting means "arousing or holding the attention."


----------



## LaraAmber

The Hooded Claw said:


> Sadly, Alexa tells me that the term interesting means "arousing or holding the attention."


Quick, send a report to product feedback so they fix it before mine ships.


----------



## Shetlander

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ask it what "inconceivable" means. And then tell it, "I do not think it means what you think it means."


Or better yet, say "Alexa, inconceivable!"


----------



## pm1626

I asked Alexa "What does the cardinal birdsong sound like?"  I was hoping it would access my bird ID app and play the birdsong.  She sent me a  Bing link.  Awww.


----------



## Andra

Alexa, when is your birthday?


----------



## NogDog

"Alexa, what is the meaning of life?"

I'm not entire happy with the use of


Spoiler



"traditional"


 in her answer, however, as I don't consider


Spoiler



_The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Universe_


 to be


Spoiler



traditional


.


----------



## Andra

Alexa is playing music.

Me: Alexa stop.  (Music stops)
DH: Alexa don't stop.  (Music plays)
Me: Alexa stop.  (Music stops)
DH: Alexa don't listen to her.  (Music plays)

He was cracking up...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm cracking up!

Showed it to hubby, he cracked up.  We don't have that problem except that sometimes he'll walk in and change the music I'm listening to.  We've made it a house rule that you can't change music in the middle of a song.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

She also knows rock, paper, scissors, lizard, Spock!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> She also knows rock, paper, scissors, lizard, Spock!


O.k. That is sort of awesome.


----------



## loonlover

Andra said:


> Alexa is playing music.
> 
> Me: Alexa stop. (Music stops)
> DH: Alexa don't stop. (Music plays)
> Me: Alexa stop. (Music stops)
> DH: Alexa don't listen to her. (Music plays)
> 
> He was cracking up...


I was reading this out loud (as if II had not already seen it) and music started playing. Must remember to not say Alexa unless I am really addressing the device. It did seem to be somewhat confused, tho, as it only played for a few seconds.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> She also knows rock, paper, scissors, lizard, Spock!


More than I do... *off to Google*

EDIT: Ah, Big Bang Theory... I've never watched it.

Betsy


----------



## SandraMiller

Alexa is good with Shakespeare...she answers "Romeo, Romeo, wherefore art thou Romeo?"  She also knows who lives in a pineapple under the sea, what's the loneliest number, and how many roads a man must walk down.

She also freaks out if you say, "Alexa, I am your father."

And for the old-school gamers among us, trying telling her "All your base are belong to us."

She made me laugh out loud when I asked her how much that doggie in the window was.


----------



## D/W

"Alexa, what do you think about Siri?"
"Alexa, what do you think about Cortana?"
"Alexa, what do you think about Google Now?"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SandraMiller said:


> Alexa is good with Shakespeare...she answers "Romeo, Romeo, wherefore art thou Romeo?" She also knows who lives in a pineapple under the sea, what's the loneliest number, and how many roads a man must walk down.
> 
> She also freaks out if you say, "Alexa, I am your father."
> 
> And for the old-school gamers among us, trying telling her "All your base are belong to us."
> 
> She made me laugh out loud when I asked her how much that doggie in the window was.


These were all good!


----------



## SandraMiller

Try telling her "It's my birthday."  My 5 year old told her to say poop, and she said she would rather not say anything rude.

I told her "Alexa, you're so cool."

She said, "You really think so?  Thank you"


----------



## D/W

I just asked "Alexa, where am I?" She gave my location in miles/kilometers from the center of my small, one-zipcode town. How did she know my location with such precision?


----------



## Andra

DreamWeaver said:


> I just asked "Alexa, where am I?" She gave my location in miles/kilometers from the center of my small, one-zipcode town. How did she know my location with such precision?


Location services via your wifi.


----------



## mlewis78

Yesterday I asked "where am I" after the Echo gave me weather on the west coast by mistake.  Said I was .49 miles from the center of Broadway.  That sounds about right, but I don't know what cross street the center of Broadway is near.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've had mixed results asking distance questions based on my location.


----------



## FloridaFire

A simple list of basic commands for the Echo ~

*MUSIC*

Play "Artist" on IHeartRadio
Play Rock, Reggae, Rap etc.
Play Some Music
Play Music by "Artists Name"
Thumbs Up (IHeartRadio)
Thumbs Down (IHeartRadio)
Whats Playing?
Stop
Mute
Unmute
Repeat
Cancel
Louder
Turn it down
Volume (0-10)

*WEATHER*

Whats the Weather?
Whats the 7 day Forecast?
Whats the Weather in "City"?
Whats the Weather in "City" on "Day"?
Is it going to Snow on "Day"?
When does the Sun Set/Rise?
Will it Rain Today?
Will it Snow Today?

*GREETINGS*

Awake
Hello
Hi
Hola
How are you?
Good Morning
See you later Alligator
Goodnight
Later
I'll see you later
Have a nice Day
Are you feeling good?
Did you miss me?

*NEWS*

Whats in the News?
Whats Up?
Whats Going on?
Next, Previous, Pause
*
TIME/ALARM/DATE/TIMER*

What Time is it?
What's the Date?
What Day is it?
What Year is it?
How long until "Holiday"?
How long until "Date"?
How long until "Time"?
How manys Hours until "Holiday"?
Wake me up at (1-12) in the Morning
Set the Alarm for 7:30 a.m.
Do I have an Alarm Set?
When's my Alarm set for?
Set the Timer for "up to 24hrs"
How much Time is left on my Timer?
Stop (when Alarm or Timer is Sounding)
Snooze (when Alarm is Sounding)
Cancel Alarm
Cancel Timer

*SHOPPING LIST/TO-DO LIST*

Add "Item" to my Shopping List
I need to make a Dentist Appointment
Put "Erand/Activity" on my To-Do List
I need to Buy "Item"
Create a To-Do

*RANDOM QUESTIONS/REQUESTS*

Ask it Math Equations Example: What is the square root of 64?
When will the World End?
How Big is the "Object"? Example: Great Wall/Sun
How Hot is the Object? Example: The Sun
How Far is the Object? Example: The Moon
What is Gravity?
What is the Gravity on "Planet"?
How many Inches is it to Location? Example: Los Angeles/The Moon
How many Planets are in the Solar System?
How Old is "Object"? Example: The Earth/The Universe
How Deep is "Object"? Example: Atlantic Ocean
Who Wrote Movie,Show,Book,etc.?
What Year did the Movie/Album/etc. Come Out?
Who Stars in the "Movie"?
Who Won Best Actor/Movie/etc. Year?
What was "Artist" First Album?
Who is the Lead Singer of "Band Name"?
Who Won the "Event" in "Year"? Example: World Series/Super Bowl
If I was Born in "Year" How Old am I?
How Far is it from Here to "Location"? Example: North Pole
How Many People live in "City, Town, etc."?
When is "Persons Name" Birthday?
What is "Number" Miles in Kilometers?
When is "Holiday" this Year?
Who was the "Number" President?
Who Assassinated "Person"? Example: Lincoln
How Old is the Declaration of Independence?
Who Wrote the Declaration of Independence?
What's the Capital of "City, State, etc."?
Which Continent is "City, State, Country, etc." in?
How Long is a Flight from "Location" to "Location"? Example: NY to Hong Kong
What is the Distance between "Location" and "Location"?
How Many Feet is the "Object"? Example: World Trade Center
How Tall is "Object"? Example: Mount Everest
What is the Average Penis Size?
What Year was "Person" Born?
How Old is "Person"?
Who is "Person"?
What is a "Thing"?
Where is "Place"?
How Fast is a "Object"? Example: Cheetah/Human
How Fast is the Speed of Light?
How Fast is the Speed of Sound?
How Fast is Mach 3?
How Many MPH is 25 Knots?
How Many Ounces are in a Pound?
How Many Teaspoons in 1 Tablespoon?
How Many Ounces are in a Cup?
Who is the Mayor of "Town/City,etc"?
Who is the CEO of "Company Name"?
Who Owns "Company Name."?
What Temperature does Water Boil at?
Pick a Number Between (1-million)
Pick a Random Number
What is the Loneliest Number?
Count to 10
What Number am I thinking of?
Flip a Coin
Wikipedia: "Anything"
Spell "Any Word".
Pronounce "Any word"?
What's the definition of "Any word"?
What is "Any Word or Object Name"?
Is an Iphone Waterproof?
What is the Best Tablet?
What is the Age of Retirement?

*FUN STUFF*

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck?
What does the fox say?
What came first, the chicken or the egg?
Why did the chicken cross the road?
Party on Wayne
Do you like green eggs and ham?
One fish, two fish
Say hello to my little friend (movie quotes)
Why do you sit there like that?
What was the lorax?
Who you gonna call?
Who shot first?
Are you talking to me?
Mirror Mirror on the wall, whos the fairest of them all?
Whos on first?
Open the pod bay doors
My name is Inigo Montoya
You killed my father, prepare to die - same result as above
Show me the money!
Is the cake a lie?
Do you know the muffin man?
Beam me up
I am your father
I want the truth
Who loves ya, baby?
What do you do?
Give me advice
Give me wisdom
What is love?
To be or not to be?
Do you smoke?
Do you want to fight?
You are an idiot.
Will you marry me?
Are you evil?
What do you want to be when you grow up?
Do you drink/eat?
Are you sleepy?
Do you have sex?
Do you want to build a snowman?
What is your quest?
Are you skynet?
Do you think Im pretty?
Give me money
Are you human?
Are you a robot?
Do you work for the CIA?
Do you want to take over the world?
Do you like white people?
What are you made of?
Are you happy?
Where are you?
Where are my keys?
Are you a man or woman?
Can I have a hug?
What are you wearing?
How are babies made?
What is the answer to life?
Would you like to play a game?
Is Santa real?
How tall are you?
What do you weigh?
What is your favorite thing to do?
Who is your boss?
What is your favorite color?
Are you smarter than Siri?
Whats Amazon Echo?
Is there a God?
What is your name?
Who is your daddy?
What are you?
Why is the sky blue?
Can you make phone calls?
You're fired
You suck
F*ck you
Sing me a song
Make me a sandwich
Rock, paper, scissors
Roll the dice
Knock, Knock
Tell me a joke
Tell me a riddle
Random word - It will say a random word
Simon says + words you want Echo to repeat

*BLUETOOTH*

Pair Bluetooth
Disconnect my phone
Connect my phone

*CANCEL* (Cancel anything, music etc.)

*HELP*

.... and the newest one.... *"Alexa, give me my traffic update" or "Alexa, what is my traffic update?"*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Betsy


You're welcome Betsy! 

Just wanted to add that that list was sent to me, I am not the originator. There are some things on that list that I just wouldn't say! lol!


----------



## Patricia

I didn't know that you could ask Alexa how to spell words!  My ex-husband would have LOVED that.


----------



## mlewis78

Some of those questions would confuse my Echo.  She would say "I don't understand the question."


----------



## FloridaFire

mlewis78 said:


> Some of those questions would confuse my Echo. She would say "I don't understand the question."


Just curious.. which ones did she miss?


----------



## FloridaFire

Patricia said:


> I didn't know that you could ask Alexa how to spell words! My ex-husband would have LOVED that.


She's really good at it too!  She can also do math. I love asking her "what is 6 divided 7" ? For a giggle, ask her "Alexa, what is 8 divided by 6" (she is so cute!)


----------



## readingril

She's not very good with money math. 

But! She loves to tell me what time it is in various places around the globe, and the weather there.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I just asked "*how old am I*?"


----------



## FloridaFire

The Hooded Claw said:


> I just asked "*how old am I*?"


If you ask her how old *she* is, she'll tell you


----------



## mlewis78

FloridaFire said:


> Just curious.. which ones did she miss?


I didn't ask the list of questions, but often my Echo is confused by what I ask. I don't use it that much for questions besides the weather and latest news. I use it mainly as bluetooth speaker with my laptop and to play radio stations and music from my Amazon music library.


----------



## FloridaFire

mlewis78 said:


> I didn't ask the list of questions, but often my Echo is confused by what I ask. I don't use it that much for questions besides the weather and latest news. I use it mainly as bluetooth speaker with my laptop and to play radio stations and music from my Amazon music library.


For many of the questions that Alexa seems to "miss", it can merely be an instance of how it was phrased. I know that over the months _she has trained me_  to ask things in a certain way.


----------



## mlewis78

My Echo is a little wacko sometimes.  I just asked "Alexa, what is the weather" which is my most frequent question, and it answered "Goodnight."  Asked again and it gave me the weather.


----------



## Patricia

Last night I asked Alexa the name of Prince William's daughter...and she knew!!


----------

